# angle grinder question



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Bill, A wire cup brush will take off paint and they are as cheap as 3$

but there is a major hazard with lead paint dust that has led the EPA to mandate new RRP rules. The rules only apply to contractors but lead dust has to be a major concern for your family

That Ridgid R1005 is new this year and because of its ergonomic design has won a 2010 Editor's Choice Awards


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Bob. I've had a couple chips of paint from the tubs tested and they showed lead free, so we should be good to go.

Anyone have an idea on what paint to finish the outside of the tubs with. I know, I should post this in the paint section, but the project is probably 6 months away...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Having used many angle grinders of that size over many years, that new design look good to me with the slimmer middle of the case. My older hands tend to get tired of holding onto those other grinders which are larger in diameter that the new Ridgid. David


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

and an extremely important consideration is face/eye protection, especially (but surely not limited to) when using a wire wheel. Those wires do break off and fly about. Getting one stuck in your eye is not a pretty site.

and while the larger bodied grinders don't give me a problem...yet, I would think a woman would be much more comfortable with the thinner design of the Rigid model.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

If your working surface will be vertical you can use a weight, rope and pulley to cancel out the grinder weight and then you get the strongest grinder you can afford.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> If your working surface will be vertical you can use a weight, rope and pulley to cancel out the grinder weight and then you get the strongest grinder you can afford.


That's also a really good way to get seriously hurt, even for someone with a lot of grinding experience.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

If you have a decent air compressor, I'd say a cheap sandblaster is the way to go.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

You could get a more powerful grinder for the same price but since your wife is going to be primarily using it...


----------

